# Overnight Stop A46 Leicester To Lincoln



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We have to make a journey on Wednesday evening and will be looking for a quiet spot to wildcamp close to the A46 between Leicester and Lincoln.

Does anyone know anywhere or have any suggestions, please?


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi . we live in France but have our daughter living in Leicester ,we have booked onto a camp site in Thrussington near to where you want to be ..only £9 for the night ...its called Hilltop caravan park Thrussington telephone no 01664 424457 Micheal Tarry he will be able to help you ...Many regards Les...


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Is it not possible to park at Brownhills, Newark?


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

*Overnight Near Lincoln*

Free overnight stop for Motorhomes
The Railway Inn
Station Road
Thorpe on the Hill
Lincoln
LN6 9BS
Nice flat field at the side of Pub - takes 30 motorhomes
No need to buy anything but decent food in Pub and hand pulled beers
Only down side is its near a railway line - Although quiet at night-I managed a good nights sleep


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

*overnight stop Lincoln to Leicester*

Hi
theres a lay-by just off the A46 towards Melton Mobary stayed in it myself

ballymoss


----------

